# My MAC



## Nycutie182 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lips:
























Eyes:































Faces:











Multipurpose:







Brushes:






Doubles/Backups:







Everything in its nice little home =D





*EDIT*
New since Sweetie Cake:




New since Dejarose:




Misc:




^check out the pencils, I'm a reaaallllyyy big loser, but I love them so much
Postcards: 
I have more wandering throughout the house though.




New since sundressing:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW!!!  Lots of goodies there!!  Great collection!


----------



## simar (Mar 30, 2006)

oooh such a pretty and neat collection! i love the eyeshadow colours


----------



## XoXo (Apr 1, 2006)

very nice collection


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Your collection looks awesome in the traincase!


----------



## yam900 (Apr 9, 2006)

I stand in awe of you!!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 16, 2006)

Great collection!!  Love how you have it in the traincase also!!


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2006)

That's a neat collection!
Is this a MAC traincase?

Damn I neeeed to get me a TC too!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone, no its now a MAC traincase.  Its just some cheap one I bought onlinr, but it does the trick.

*Updated pictures 4/17


----------



## Nycutie182 (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool collection! It is oh sooooo neat!


----------



## glamgirl (Apr 18, 2006)

You have a awesome collection


----------



## Nycutie182 (Apr 18, 2006)

haha i was SO confused about why i wrote a comment on my own but then I realized my aunt was looking at this under my name haha


----------



## Nycutie182 (May 6, 2006)

New stuff from sundressing and such. Plus I'm buying the brush cleanser tomorrow.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 6, 2006)

WOWZAAAAA i love it Kristin!!


----------

